# Problem mit GraKa, Netzteil oder Speicher!



## MC-René (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Das System:
MB Elitegroup K7S05a-pro, AMD XP2400+, Geforce4MX, 256MB SDRAM, 550W Noname (15A auf 12V), WINXP

Folgende Probleme gabs:

Mit Sims2, gab es häufig Grafikfehler+ruckler, also rein in den Laden neue Graka (FX5900 XT, für 200,-), Graka rein, PC startet nich mehr richtig.

Rein in den Laden Meister sagt: Noname-Netzteil sch... Tagran (oder so) NT gekauft nur 350W (16A auf 12V), PC läuft, Spiel immer noch ruckelig+Grafikfehler (aber andere, ganz viele weisse Dreiecke auf dem Boden  ), rein in den Laden neuen Speicher (DDR-Ram PC2100, da altes Board), eingebaut, Sims2 stürzt unverhofft ab andere Spiele auch.

Muss sagen, dass eigentlich keine "Hochwertigen" Spiele auf diesem System (wie HL2, Doom3 usw.) gespielt werden, da System von mama und die halt nur Sims und höchstens mal C&C Generals spielt (ja, das macht die...  )

Jetzt bin ich soweit, dass ich Graka raus, NT raus, in Laden rein kleinere Graka (fx5600, fx 5200) und fertig.

Hab keine Ahnung! 

Tipps zu o.g. Problem, bzw. was ich jetzt machen soll...!

Meine MAMA will SIMS spielen...


----------



## Hawkster (21. Januar 2005)

Also, 

du willst mich jetzt sagen *lachenverkneif* das du mehere male in den laden gerannt bist und hardwäre gekauft hast *lachenimmmernochverkneif*

Sorry, aber das is ma ne geile story, nun zum problem *vorlachenexplodier*

DU hast grad die Geforce FX 5200 drin, richtig?

Haste schon ma hardware richtig eingestellt? Bildschirmherz usw.

Knan man in Sam2 einstellugnen vornehmen?

Müsste das erst mal wissen *immernochlach*

MfG Hawkster *lach*


----------



## MC-René (22. Januar 2005)

Klar, alle möglichen Einstellungen schon probiert.

Weiss echt nit weiter!

Ja ich weiss, is ne lustige story, abe hab jetzt echt kein bock mehr...


----------



## ppb (22. Januar 2005)

In der tat, die GF4MX ist tatsächlich zu langsam für Sims2.
Aber wenn du weisse Dreiecke auf dem Boden hast, hat das nicht immer etwas mit der Graka zu tun. Versuch mal einen neuen Treiber und die neuste Version von DirectX (http://www.nvidia.de) zu Installieren. 

Ich persönlich empfehle dir ausserdem die GF FX5900XT wieder zurück zu holen. Die ist nähmlich ideal für Sims2. Ich besitze ebenfals diese Karte und bin mit der PreisLeistung sehr zufrieden. (Ausser du findest die Radeon 9800Pro für günstiger, die ist schneller)

Ach ja... 512MB-DDR sollten genügen. 
Und schau dich mal nach einer CPU wie der AMD 3000/3400 XP um wenn du willst. Die sollten jetzt für schleuderpreise zu haben sein. (Umbedingt aber die Kompatibilität zu deinem Mainboard beachten. Sonst bei Geschäft oder Hersteller nachfragen!)

MfG PPB

PS: in deinem Fall hat das nichts mit dem Neitzteil zu tun. Ich besitze nähmlich nur ein 200Watt N.


----------



## TobGod (22. Januar 2005)

Am Netzteil lag es ganz sicher nicht, da hat er dich gut übers Ohr gehauen. Ich habe in meinem alten Rechner auch nur ein 200W Netzteil NoName und eine 9800Pro, einen PentiumIV 2,0Ghz und zwei Laufwerke mit einer Festplatte am laufen, immer ohne Probleme. Also an deiner Stelle würde ich mal in einen anderen Computer-Laden gehen, wo du kompetent beraten wirst und sie dir auch Lösungen für deine Probleme liefern


----------

